# Proposals



## Winter Cleanup (Nov 9, 2009)

I am new to the industry and working as a sub for a friend as well as attempting to obtain my own contracts. I am having issues with obtaining proper paperwork to put together a good Snow Removal Proposal for commercial and residential clients. SIMA I read is a good source of documents but at $180 a year. Wayne Volz discs are highly talked about but again $130. Sean Adams has a set on PlowSite for $30 but the link was posted in 2003, not sure if its updated. Does anyone have a Proposal they dont mind sharing? Any suggestions on where to get a good start on docs? I have been downloading available docs off the net and cutting and pasting them together to form my own but its already over 5 pages and I wouldnt want to sign it if I were hiring me. Im looking for something simple yet effective. Any help would be appreciated, I'll keep searching till then. -thanks!!!


----------



## Ottneys250 (Nov 9, 2009)

lol I dont think anyone wants to read five pages. I really dont have any advice instead shorten it up...and from what I here they berly hold up in court. What bout a contract per push maby


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Use me as a referral for SIMA and get 50 bucks off.(Grandview)
www.sima.org

I have a simple proposal floating around in one of the threads.


----------



## Winter Cleanup (Nov 9, 2009)

Does anyone know if I pay the $130 to join SIMA are the sample docs free or do I have to pay for them? I get mixed reviews while reading about the benefits of joining... not trying to insult the die hard SIMA fans its just being new had to pay for truck, blade, comm auto ins, g/l coverage, etc and trying to cut expenses where I can.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Well if you want to cut expenses order a small coffee the put it in a lg cup with more water.

Yes the sample contracts are free,they are submitted by other members .Some are long ,some short. 

Welcome to the world of snowplowing ,now you can sit back and wonder how someone can plow for 10.00 hr with their truck if they have all those expenses .

Don't forget to use me(Grandview )


----------



## Winter Cleanup (Nov 9, 2009)

Yeah im thinking it might be easier working for the man, not trying to be the man at this point lol. But I will join SIMA eventually and maybe sometime before this year ends be able to buy a large coffee. Timmy hoes is fine, I dont even want a starbucks. I wont forget to use you for my discount. Thanks


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Send me your e-mail address and I can save you some $$$

No need to join all those other groups as I've helped out a bunch of ppl on this site with contracts. I've got several I can send over.

Regards


----------



## Goofeychuck (Nov 12, 2014)

[email protected]

Any documents you can share would be a huge blessing thank you!


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

Goofeychuck;1866592 said:


> [email protected]
> 
> Any documents you can share would be a huge blessing thank you!


I just joined sima a few weeks ago, just join them, lots of samples


----------



## jimbo64 (Oct 20, 2011)

getgopher.com claims they have sample contracts and other plowing info


----------



## brianhscott3 (Nov 4, 2014)

Eyesell;873733 said:


> Send me your e-mail address and I can save you some $$$
> 
> No need to join all those other groups as I've helped out a bunch of ppl on this site with contracts. I've got several I can send over.
> 
> Regards


Eyesell

would you mind send them my way i am in the middle of drafting and have 2 refences but more cant hurt

[email protected]

much appreciated


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

brianhscott3;1867158 said:


> Eyesell
> 
> would you mind send them my way i am in the middle of drafting and have 2 refences but more cant hurt
> 
> ...


Guys, unfortunately I sold my business two years ago, I now work for the guy I sold it to. He does use a variation of my contract and I'd be more than happy to share it but I'd have to check with him first.

I can see if I still have some of the others that I used to pass around as ideas.


----------



## brianhscott3 (Nov 4, 2014)

Eyesell;1867451 said:


> Guys, unfortunately I sold my business two years ago, I now work for the guy I sold it to. He does use a variation of my contract and I'd be more than happy to share it but I'd have to check with him first.
> 
> I can see if I still have some of the others that I used to pass around as ideas.


Awesome thanks .... im from nj so you wont have any competition from me up in MI...


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

search the site there are quite a few samples posted for commercial and residential along with bid proposals.


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

Find a different business... With salt prices and shortages i would run the other way...

I get contracts to show me other companies paperwork all the time.. I take a little from each of them to create my own.

Make sure its a "friendly contract" to harsh and one sided will scare the customer away before they even get to the pricing


----------

